# Damals ...



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2011)

... als man noch kein Geld in Einkaufswagen schmeissen musste
... Twix noch Raider hiess und ein Milkyway dunkler als Michael Jackson war und nicht in Milch schwamm
... Kassiererinnen alle Preise noch von Hand eintippten und dabei 3 mal schneller waren als heute
... Es Plastiktüten im Aldi umsonst gab
... Man für ein Spieleprojekt die Daten noch auf Diskette und per Post austauschte und sich per Telefon besprach
... Man nur ARD, ZDF und Drittes Programm hatte
... Es endlich RTL gab und Knight Rider die coolste Serie von allen war
... Man Telefonzellen statt Mobiltelefonen benutzte
... Telefone noch Wählscheiben hatten
... es kein MP3 oder CDs gab und man prinzipiell die Wahl zwischen Platten- und Kassettenspieler hatte


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Oktober 2011)

...warst du aber noch verdammt jung


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

...als PC Spiele noch in Handtaschen großen Pappkisten verkauft wurden, mit mehreren Disketten oder CDs und bebildertem Handbuch.


----------



## win3ermute (15. Oktober 2011)

- der eigene kleine s/w-Fernseher im Kinderzimmer Luxus pur bedeutete
- Mel Sondocks Hitparade im Radio die wichtigste Aufnahmequelle für Musik war
- die "Bravo" Pflichtlektüre war
- die "ASM" die erste deutsche Computerspielezeitschrift war
- in Magazinen wie "64" oder "Happy Computer" Programmausdrucke zum Abtippen zu finden waren


----------



## Grushdak (15. Oktober 2011)

- als man mit Eltern noch Sonntagsspaziergänge machte
- als man Samstags noch zur Schule ging
- als man für Bier noch (nur) 5 Groschen bezahlte
- als an PC gar nicht zu denken war
- als Handy noch sächsisch war (Handy keen Telefon?)
- als im Mehrfamilienhaus noch nichtmal jeder nen Telefonanschluss besaß
- als Discomusik noch ganz anders war
- als es dennoch schon Techno (Acid) gab (in den 70igern)
- als Fußball noch Fußball war - aus Spaß & Leidenschaft - und Stadien immer (meistens ausgebucht)
- als ich live Toni Mang erleben durfte
- als es nur diese terestrischen nicht sturmsicheren Drahtantennen gab
- als man sich auf Captn Future freute

+++


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> - die "ASM" die erste deutsche Computerspielezeitschrift war


... die "Telematch" das (wirklich) erste deutsche und natürlich das beste Computerspiele-Magazin war. 
... als Computerspiele noch fehlerfrei waren und ohne Patch auskamen.
... als es noch echtes Geld gab (D-Mark)


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

....als sammelalben für klebebilder noch umsonst waren
....als man noch rausging sich zum fussball treffen mit freunden
....als es noch telefone mit wählscheibe gab
....als der c64 rauskam
....als es noch religion gab und es nicht ethik hiess
....als in filmen noch keine beschränkungen gab und die schauspieler neger, stirb du russe usw sagen durfte
....als man noch zum fernseher laufen musste um umszuschalten
....als es nur 8 knöpfe am tv gab
....als zeichentrickserien noch nicht auf sammelkartenspiele basierten


----------



## EspCap (15. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ....als es noch religion gab und es nicht ethik hiess



Tut mir leid dass ich dich enttäuschen muss - aber auch früher gab es schon Ethikunterricht und auch heute haben die meisten Schüler Religions- und keinen Ethikunterricht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Damals war heute noch Zukunft!


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2011)

Damals...

... als es noch gegenwart war!


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2011)

... als Frauen noch lange Haare hatten, an denen man sie in die Höhle ziehen konnte.
... als man nachts noch am Lagerfeuer zusammen saß und sich angrunzte.
... waren die gefährlichsten Wesen in der Umwelt noch der Säbelzahntiger und nicht der langhaarige, metalhörende Nachbar.
... brauchte man zum Einkaufen kein Geld sondern nur etwas zum Tauschen.
... als man den ganzen Sommer lang nur damit beschäftigt war, sich für den Winter zu wappnen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2011)

...als man noch einfach eine Juniortüte bestellen konnte!


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Tut mir leid dass ich dich enttäuschen muss - aber auch früher gab es schon Ethikunterricht und auch heute haben die meisten Schüler Religions- und keinen Ethikunterricht.



nicht als ich damals auf der schule war - da konnten wir religion ab der 7ten klassen abwählen und hatten dann eine freistunde


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2011)

...als man Benzin noch bezahlen konnte.


----------



## Raffzahl (15. Oktober 2011)

...als es nur 151 Pokémon gab.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Tut mir leid dass ich dich enttäuschen muss - aber auch früher gab es schon Ethikunterricht und auch heute haben die meisten Schüler Religions- und keinen Ethikunterricht.


bei uns hieß der verordnete ersatzunterricht: philosophieren mit kindern


- als mega im pc bereicht echt viel war


----------



## Beckenblockade (16. Oktober 2011)

...als Pudern noch die komplette Körperhygiene darstellte.


----------



## vollmi (16. Oktober 2011)

--- Als man den Kopierschutz noch kopieren musste (Monkey Island)
--- Als man sein Pferd noch vorm Restaurant anbinden konnte und Angestellte des Restaurants den Pferdemist aufgesammelt hat und man nicht von der Restaurantbedienung dafür angeschriehen wurde.
--- Als man mit dem Schlitten noch den Hang runter die Hauptstrasse queren und den gegenüberliegenden Hang weiter rutschen konnte.


----------



## Tikume (16. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> --- Als man den Kopierschutz noch kopieren musste (Monkey Island)



Gab ja ne gecrackte Version. ... Die bei mir dann dummerweise auf Disk 4 kaputt war .. ich hab wochen gebraucht um eine Ersatz Disk 4 ohne den Schreib/Lesefehler aufzutreiben.

Teil 2 war dann aber eines der stolz legal erstandenen Originale


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. Oktober 2011)

...als man sein Essen noch selber jagen musste bzw. wenn man Pech hatte wurde man von seinem Essen gejagt


----------



## Zonalar (16. Oktober 2011)

...Videospiele mit Augenkrebs einhergingen.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Oktober 2011)

man hero quest mit freunden gespielt hat





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FY_YRatOInA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (16. Oktober 2011)

.... als man noch im 20. Jahrhundert lebte  or not


----------



## zoizz (16. Oktober 2011)

als Dr Snuggels noch lief
als um ca 18 Uhr auf der ARD noch die 2,5 stündige Regionalzeit lief
als es noch kein Dosen- und Flaschenpfand gab (und der Wald dennoch sauber war)
als tanken fahren noch Spass machte
als man an der Tante-Emma-Laden Theke sich noch Zeit lassen konnte, um zwischen weissen Mäusen, Monde, sauren Schlangen zu wählen
als uns Esspapier noch begeistern konnte
als es bei McDoof noch den guten alten McChicken gab
als wir auf MTV noch European Top 20 mit Kristiane Backer geschaut haben
als um 0.15 Sendeschluss war


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Oktober 2011)

- als man für seine Freunde noch Mixtapes (auf Kassette) gebastelt hat
- als man mit einem Walkman total cool war (das Walkman-Handy ist nicht gemeint)
- als Mobbing an Schulen noch hart bestraft wurde und die Lehrer noch Autoritätspersonen waren
- als man noch spätabends/nachts in Ruhe nach Hause laufen konnte, ohne Angst vor pöbelnden, prügelnden Idioten haben zu müssen
- als man sich nicht jeden Monat Sorgen machen musste, ob das Geld reicht


----------



## Alterac123 (16. Oktober 2011)

...Als noch nicht soviele Pony Fanatiker auf Buffed.de waren


----------



## Kamsi (16. Oktober 2011)

alterac123 damals = minium 10 jahre ^^


damals als mmo noch neu waren und man mit anderen leuten gruppen baute und stundenlang mobs haute und spass noch bei hatte


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Oktober 2011)

... als die Leute rumgejamemrt haben, dass damals alles besser war


----------



## Zonalar (16. Oktober 2011)

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Oktober 2011)

...als man noch Diddl-Blätter gesammelt und getauscht hat und meine Wenigkeit einen der megaseltenen Blöcke hatte (den mit dem Flammenloch drin!!!)
...als man noch Pokemonkarten gesammelt, getauscht und epische Matches damit gespielt hat
...als man noch mit diesen Papp-Chips gespielt hat, die man so schnicken musste und irgendwo hinwerfen und was weiß ich und die waren so megacool 
...als man für einen Groschen einen pappsüßen, nach spätestens ner halben Stunde geschmacklosen, runden, roten Kaugummi gezogen hat
...dass diese Kaugummis vor Bakterien vermutlich nur so gestrotzt waren und uns das völlig egal war
...als man noch auf Bäume geklettert ist, runterfiel, dreckig von oben bis unten war und unsere Eltern nur meinten "Dafür hat das Kind verschiedene Klamotten und wir ne Waschmaschine"
...als meine Eltern mir Wechselklamotten mit in die Schule gaben, weil wir uns in der Mittagspause in die "Stinkusindianer" (Stinkus = Spitzname vom Bach an der Schule) verwandelt haben und danach aussahen wie die größten Dreckspatzen
...als ich in der Grundschule am Mittag nach Hause kam und Sailor Moon im Fernsehen lief, ich danach meine Hausaufgaben gemacht habe und so lange raus durfte "bis die Glocken läuten" (um 18 Uhr) oder im Winter "bis es dunkel wurde"
...als der Vater von einem Kumpel im Ort jedes Jahr, wenn ordentlich Schnee gefallen war, die Piste glatt fuhr und wir jeden Tag Schlitten fahren waren
...als wir in der Hexennacht noch Klopapier, Senf und Ketchup en Masse verteilt haben, ohne dabei jemandem zu schaden oder Dinge kaputt zu machen
...als es noch "Onken Frufoo" gab
...als, abgesehen von den roten Automatenkaugummis, die einzigen Kaugummis, die wir kannten und die wir kaufen konnten (kleines Kaff und so, ne?!) Spearmint, Doublemint, Juicy Fruit und Center Shock hießen und wir sowieso immer nur Center Shocks gegessen haben
...als wir mit unserem Taschengeld stolz in den Tante-Emma-Laden gingen, um für 50 Cent 10-20 größere Gummiteile zu bekommen
...als ich im Urlaub mit den Jungens aus dem Nebenbungalow am Spielautomat was weiß ich wie viel Mark verzockt hab beim Street Fighter spielen


Ach herrje. Ich werd alt.


----------



## Tikume (16. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ...als wir mit unserem Taschengeld stolz in den Tante-Emma-Laden gingen, um für 50 Cent 10-20 größere Gummiteile zu bekommen



Bzw. als es noch Mark und Pfennig hiess


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Oktober 2011)

...als man Snake auf dem Handy gespielt hat


----------



## Tikume (16. Oktober 2011)

Oder sowas noch interessant fand:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axbEYpvmR2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (16. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ...als ich im Urlaub mit den Jungens aus dem Nebenbungalow am Spielautomat was weiß ich wie viel Mark verzockt hab beim Street Fighter spielen



... als man sich mit einer Decke und jeder Menge anderen Blagen in der Haupteinkaufstrasse niederliess, um altes Spielzeug und sonstigen Kram zu vertrödeln - um den Gewinn dann fast komplett in den "Galaga"- und "Donkey Kong"-Automaten zu lassen, die an jeder Trinkhalle oder Imbiß standen;
... als Walkman-Kopfhörer noch orange Hörmuscheln hatten;
... als man sich immer auf die ARD-SF-Reihe oder den "phantastischen Film" im ZdF freute;
... als TV-Sender noch keine Senderlogo-Einblendungen hatten und den Film mit kompletten Abspann zeigten;
... als Plattenläden noch eine "Welt der Wunder" waren, man die Verkäufer mit Vornamen kannte, die Dinger quasi als Treffpunkt dienten und man sich stundenlang gegenseitig dort Musik vorführte;
... als man für eine Mark noch 100 "Violas" bekam;
... es den "Traumlandpark" noch gab mit "Ranger", "Looping-Bahn" und sonstigen tollen Fahrgeschäften, bei denen man nicht mal lange anstehen mußte...


----------



## Felix^^ (16. Oktober 2011)

...als die Erde entstand.


----------



## Ogil (16. Oktober 2011)

...als die Kinder noch wussten, dass man keine bloeden Zwischenbemerkungen macht wenn sich Erwachsene unterhalten.


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

...als ich noch kein Internet hatte. *schwärm* Roller Coaster Tycoon *schwärm*


----------



## Apuh (16. Oktober 2011)

...als DOOM noch verboten war!
...als es noch den guten alten GameBoy gab 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pickpocket (16. Oktober 2011)

Als ich jung war hab ich mich immer gewundert was die älteren Leute mit ihrem "Damals war alles besser!..." hatten, heute find ichs echt traurig das auch sagen zu müssen und zuzusehen wie die heutige Jugend verrottet...


schneemaus schrieb:


> ...als es noch "Onken Frufoo" gab


OOOh mein gott, ich hab Frufoo geliebt <3
...als man noch für heute umgerechnet 5 Euro Sammelfiguren bekam, wie die Diddelfiguren aus Porzellan. (würds ja in mark angeben aber unsere Währung war der Luxemburger Franken (40 Luf =~ 1 Euro))
...als niemand bei Videospielen meckerte dass die Grafik blöd war, und man sich einfach nur freute dass es welche gab die per standard auch noch gut waren
...als noch Multiplayerfähige Spiele einen lokalen Multiplayer hatten und man zusammen mit Freunden spielen konnte
...es keine DLC's und Patches gab und trozdem alles tiptop lief


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2011)

...als das Helloween Line-Up noch "Kai Hansen, Michael Weikath, Markus Grosskopf und Ingo Schwichtenberg (R.I.P)" hieß. (Obwohl ich selbst noch nicht Lebte. *g*. Aber das aktuelle Line-Up rul0rt auch verdammt Gut, und ob Hansen, Kiske oder Deris, alle 3 sind in ihren Vocals Episch! [mMn.])


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach herrje. Ich werd alt.



Ich merk mal wieder, dass wir glatt Zwillinge sein könnten.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Oktober 2011)

...damals als es noch kein Dosenpfand gab.


----------



## Alphajaeger (16. Oktober 2011)

...als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren.
...alle mit dem Schilling unzufrieden waren und der Krone nachtrauerten.
...ein Schilling 1.000 Lyre war.


----------



## nemø (16. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UeHIhzIXF7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Felix^^ (16. Oktober 2011)

... als es noch die gute alte Mark gab


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Oktober 2011)

Den Gameboy auf Seite 2 hab ich sogar noch


----------



## schneemaus (17. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bzw. als es noch Mark und Pfennig hiess



Gnarf. Na ja, nach fast 10 Jahren und damit fast der Hälfte meiner Lebenszeit darf mir das schon mal passieren 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich merk mal wieder, dass wir glatt Zwillinge sein könnten.



Immer wieder gerne


----------



## shadow24 (17. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> ... als man sich immer auf die ARD-SF-Reihe oder den "phantastischen Film" im ZdF freute;




da hab ich mich schon bei diesem zeichentrick- vorspann(war wohl vom gleichen Macher wie der Beatles-Film Yellow Submarine) etwas tiefer hinter dem kissen versteckt...und dann noch das schreckenskabinett oder wie das hiess mit:Monstren...Mumien...Mutationen...

naja,passend zum thread hab ich den alten schinken hier auch wieder hervorgeholt,den man zwar schon oft gelesen hat,aber der wirklich passt.es war genau so:

Wenn du als Kind in den 60er oder 70 Jahren lebtest, ist es 
zurückblickend kaum zu glauben, daß wir so lange überleben 
konnten! 
Als Kinder saßen wir in Autos ohne Sicherheitsgurte und ohne Airbags. 

Unsere Bettchen waren angemalt in strahlenden Farben voller Blei und 
Cadmium. 
Die Fläschchen aus der Apotheke konnten wir ohne Schwierigkeiten 
öffnen, genauso wie die Flasche mit Bleichmittel. 
Türen und Schränke waren eine ständige Bedrohung für unsere 
Fingerchen. 
Auf dem Fahrrad trugen wir nie einen Helm. 
Wir tranken Wasser aus Wasserhähnen und nicht aus Flaschen. 
Wir bauten Wagen aus Seifenkisten und entdeckten während der ersten 
Fahrt den Hang hinunter, daß wir die Bremsen vergessen hatten. Damit kamen 
wir nach einigen Unfällen klar. 
Wir verließen morgens das Haus zum Spielen. 
Wir blieben den ganzen Tag weg und mußten erst zu Hause sein, wenn 
die Straßenlaternen angingen. Niemand wußte, wo wir waren und wir 
hatten nicht mal ein Handy dabei! 
Wir haben uns geschnitten, brachen Knochen und Zähne und niemand 
wurde deswegen verklagt. Es waren eben Unfälle. Niemand hatte Schuld 
außer wir selbst. Keiner fragte nach "Aufsichtspflicht" . Kannst du dich noch an 
"Unfälle" erinnern? Wir kämpften und schlugen einander manchmal 
bunt und blau. Damit mussten wir leben, denn es interessierte den Erwachsenen 
nicht. 
Wir aßen Kekse, Brot mit dick Butter, tranken sehr viel und wurden 
trotzdem nicht zu dick. 
Wir tranken mit unseren Freunden aus einer Flasche und niemand starb an 
den Folgen. 
Wir hatten nicht: Playstation, Nintendo 64, X-Box, Videospiele, 64 
Fernsehkanäle, Filme auf Video, Surround Sound, eigene Fernseher, 
Computer, Internet-Chat-Rooms. 
Wir hatten Freunde. 
Wir gingen einfach raus und trafen sie auf der Straße. 
Oder wir marschierten einfach zu deren Heim und klingelten. Manchmal 
brauchten wir gar nicht klingeln und gingen einfach hinein. Ohne Termin 
und ohne Wissen unserer gegenseitigen Eltern. Keiner brachte uns und keiner holte uns... Wie war das nur möglich? 
Wir dachten uns Spiele aus mit Holzstöcken und Tennisbällen. 
Außerdem aßen wir Würmer. Und die Prophezeiungen trafen nicht ein: Die Würmer lebten nicht in unseren Mägen für immer weiter und mit den Stöcken stachen wir nicht besonders viele Augen aus. 
Beim Straßenfußball durfte nur mitmachen, wer gut war. 
Wer nicht gut war, mußte lernen, mit Enttäuschungen klarzukommen. 
Manche Schüler waren nicht so schlau wie andere. 
Sie rasselten durch Prüfungen und wiederholten Klassen. 
Das führte nicht zu emotionalen Elternabenden oder gar zur Änderung der Leistungsbewertung. 
Unsere Taten hatten manchmal Konsequenzen. 
Das war klar und keiner konnte sich verstecken. 
Wenn einer von uns gegen das Gesetz verstoßen hat,war klar, daß die 
Eltern ihn nicht aus dem Schlamassel heraushauen. Im Gegenteil: Sie waren der 
gleichen Meinung wie die Polizei! So etwas! 
Unsere Generation hat eine Fülle von innovativen Problemlösern und 
Erfindern mit Risikobereitschaft hervorgebracht. Wir hatten Freiheit, 
Mißerfolg, Erfolg und Verantwortung. Mit alldem wußten wir umzugehen 
Und du gehörst auch dazu. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Winipek (17. Oktober 2011)

...als es nur drei Programme gab.
...mich die Eltern immer zum Umschalten des Programmes benutzten.
...als es auf dem zweiten Programm noch die Weihnachtsserie gab ( was hab ich "Silas" geliebt^^)
...als es das erste Mal einen Sender gab, der ständig Musikclips spielte.
...meine 1. Konsole, auf der ich so gern Pong spielte und nur selten durfte.
...als ein Kinobesuch 50 Pfennig kostet.
...ein Schwmmbadbesuch 20 Pfennig.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

als 5 Markstücke ungefähr die gleiche Wertigkeit hatten wie heutige 20 Euro Scheine...
als Kaiser und Archon und Giana Sisters die besten Computerspiele waren...
als wir noch 9 Planeten unser eigen nannten...
als Zelda für den Super Nintendo und später dem Classic Gameboy erschienen...
als man sich noch Stunden mit den kleinen Bedienungsanleitungen zu Warcraft 2 oder Starcraft beschäftigen konnte...
als die erste Musik Roxette auf Kassetten waren...
als man Kassetten noch mit einem Bleistift zurückdrehte...
als man VHS-Videos mit Formel 1 Rennen überspielte...Jahrelang...


----------



## schneemaus (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das mit dem "Wenn die Straßenlaternen angehen" war im Winter immer auch von meinen Eltern die "Zeit", wo ich nach Hause kommen sollte. Und im Sommer halt, wenn die Glocken geläutet haben um 18 Uhr. Und wehe, man war danach nicht innerhalb von 5 Minuten daheim, dann gab's Stunk  Ich glaub, ich bin ganz froh, als Landkind aufgewachsen zu sein, auch wenn's später und bis heute hin immer nerviger wurde.

Und die Unfälle, klar. Ich hab mich als Kind auch mal auf die Schnauze gelegt beim Spielen draußen. Na und? Dann hatte ich halt blaue Flecke.

Aber Wasser aus Wasserhähnen trink ich heute noch. Kommt natürlich drauf an, wo, aber bei uns ist das Wasser wirklich vollkommen in Ordnung zum Trinken ^^ 

Und auch in fast allen anderen Sätzen von shadows Beitrag kann ich mich wiederfinden, ohne ein Kind der 60er oder 70er, sondern ein 89er Jahrgang zu sein. Liegt das nun daran, dass ich auf dem Land groß wurde oder daran, dass ich einfach tolle Eltern hatte/habe?


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Oktober 2011)

...als mein Vater mir noch erzählen konnte das Meerschweinchen wäre aus dem Gartenauslauf ausgebückst.
...als Metal Slug das beste Spiel der Welt war.
...als ich gesagt hab so werde ich nicht.
...als Mädchen scheiße waren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Oktober 2011)

Tja als Stadtkind hatte man nicht immer solche... äh... Freiheiten... ist doof direkt vor der Haustür ne dreispurige Straße zu haben


----------



## vollmi (17. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und auch in fast allen anderen Sätzen von shadows Beitrag kann ich mich wiederfinden, ohne ein Kind der 60er oder 70er, sondern ein 89er Jahrgang zu sein. Liegt das nun daran, dass ich auf dem Land groß wurde oder daran, dass ich einfach tolle Eltern hatte/habe?



Vor allem daran dass deine Eltern wohl auch Landmenschen sind.

Bei uns im Dorf (landwirtschaftlich) haben sie vor 5 Jahren auch Mehrfamilienhäuser hingepflanzt wo dann Städter die aufs Land wollten hingezogen sind (der Kinder wegen, weil Stadt ist nicht Kinderfreundlich)

Von denen habe ich nach nichtmal einem halben Jahr die erste eingeschriebene Klage gekriegt, dass die Pferde hinterm Haus riechen.
Nach zwei Jahren gabs das erste mal Streit wegen dem Schiesslärm vom 300 Meter Stand (der schon seit einigen Generationen da steht.
Und dazwischen immerwieder mal Aerger weil die Esel lärm machen (das machen sie ja, aber nicht seit gestern) und dass der Hahn im Sommer um halb fünf uhr morgens kräht.

Achja, die Hunde dürfen nicht mehr im Dorfbrunnen baden, weil da auch Kinder drin baden. Äh wir haben als Kinder auch im Dorfbrunnen gebadet obwohl die Hunde da auch rein sprangen. Wir sind noch hier.

Die Kinder werden mit dem Auto zur Schule gefahren. Obwohl es einen Schulbus gibt der drei Stellen im Dorf abfährt welche alle im Umkreis von 10 Minuten Fussmarsch liegen.

mfG Re^ranting^né


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Oktober 2011)

Tja, es geht eben nun mal nichts über Rheinland-Pfalz, im Speziellen nichts über die Südpfalz. 

Ich kann stundenlang mit dem Hund in die Wälder, ohne einem Menschen zu begegnen. Ich kann über die Weinberge joggen. Meine Schwester hat ihre zwei Pferde 10 Gehminuten vom Haus entfernt auf den Feldern stehen. Nachts merkt man, wie hell eigentlich Mond und Sterne leuchten können. 
Nach Frankreich komme ich zu Fuß.

Und trotzdem bin ich mit dem Auto in 10 Minuten in der Karlsruher Innenstadt, in einer Stunde in Stuttgart oder in Frankfurt. Sogar München und Köln sind sehr gut erreichbar.

Nie im Leben werde ich Städter.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Oktober 2011)

....als wir bei "Summer Games" Duzende Joysticks verbraucht haben
....als wir "Jeanny" von Falco cool fanden
....als die Mauer noch stand und wir die Treppe hoch sind um rüberzugucken - verdammte West-Touris :-)
....als die erste selbst gekaufte CD um die 34,-DM gekostet hat 1987...


----------



## schneemaus (17. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Vor allem daran dass deine Eltern wohl auch Landmenschen sind.



Nein. Meine Eltern sind beide in Großstädten (Stuttgart/Mainz) groß geworden und erst, als ich 3 war, in das Kaff gezogen. Haben beide vorher immer in Städten gewohnt ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, es geht eben nun mal nichts über Rheinland-Pfalz, im Speziellen nichts über die Südpfalz.



wir waren heuer 2 Wochen in Appenhofen und kann sagen: sehr schön die Pfalz !


----------



## vollmi (17. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ....als wir bei "Summer Games" Duzende Joysticks verbraucht haben



Als man von den Joysticks (z.B. des VCS2600) noch Krämpfe und Hornhaut bekam. Ne Stunde Pacman war wie ne Stunde Mauerwerk hochziehen


----------



## Manowar (17. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Als man von den Joysticks (z.B. des VCS2600) noch Krämpfe und Hornhaut bekam. Ne Stunde Pacman war wie ne Stunde Mauerwerk hochziehen







shadow24 schrieb:


> und mit den Stöcken stachen wir nicht besonders viele Augen aus.



Stimmt, ich hab das ganz allein geschafft!


----------



## Alphajaeger (17. Oktober 2011)

...als Hunter noch Energie nutzten.
...als Hunter auf Mana umstiegen. <3


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2011)

... sich noch nicht jeder den Internetzugang leisten konnte


----------



## Berserkius (17. Oktober 2011)

...als die meisten Menschen sich noch gegenseitig respektiert haben


----------



## win3ermute (17. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Als man von den Joysticks (z.B. des VCS2600) noch Krämpfe und Hornhaut bekam. Ne Stunde Pacman war wie ne Stunde Mauerwerk hochziehen



Damals hieß es: "Er hat einen kräftigen rechten Arm... vom "Decathlon"-spielen!"

Dutzende Joysticks insgesamt dabei zerstört, stechende Schmerzen im Arm - aber ein Zehnkampf gegeneinander ging immer noch!


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

...als ich mich noch zu meinen Großeltern getraut habe, beide noch nicht stark dement waren und man auf dem Bauernhof ausgeholfen hat und dafür verpflegt wurde mit Mittagessen, Haferbrei, Grießbrei, Pizza...heute schaffe ich das nicht mehr, da hin zu fahren. Alle 5 Minuten die gleichen Fragen, Vorwürfe und der tolle Satz "früher, als dein Vater noch lebte..." oder "und du bist nicht einsam, alleine?"

...als mein Vater noch lebte :-( (vor 7 Jahren gestorben. 2 Monate vor seinem Tod bekam er einen Krampf in beiden Beinen, der nicht wegging, ist zum Arzt und die Bluttests haben Leukämie ergeben. Die Folgewirkungen einer zu starken Bestrahlung (der stärkst möglichen (3. Fall auf der Welt)) hat er nicht überlebt. Im künstlichen Koma haben die Organe schließlich innerhalb einer Nacht versagt.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2011)

... als X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter noch online über zone.com gespielt werden konnte.. *g*


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Oktober 2011)

...als man den pr0n ordner noch versteckt und "unverdächtig" umbenannt hat^^
...als man selbst noch dachte das schwarze loch ist auch ein loch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2011)

...als ich noch ne ganze Pizza hatte


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2011)

- als die ganze Welt wegen einer Grippewelle nicht gleich Weltuntergangsszenarien erdacht hat
- als man sich noch strikt an die USK gehalten hat
- als es noch keine Globale Erwärmung gab
- als wir uns lustige Videos auf Clipfisch angeguckt haben
- als MTV noch Musik gezeigt hat
- als es noch keine Azzlacks gab


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> - als die ganze Welt wegen einer Grippewelle nicht gleich Weltuntergangsszenarien erdacht hat
> - als man sich noch strikt an die USK gehalten hat
> - als es noch keine Globale Erwärmung gab
> - als wir uns lustige Videos auf Clipfisch angeguckt haben
> ...




an die usk gehalten? ^^
auf clipfisch?
azzlacks?


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab damals mit 13 keine Spiele ab 16/18 gespielt... 
Und ja meine Kumpels und ich haben Stunden auf Clipfisch verbracht und uns lustige videos angesehen ,weil das Internet für uns neuland war

Und zum Thema Azzlacks, das sind Ausländer (die meistens in Deutschland geboren sind ,sich selber aber ausländer nennen) die sich nicht integrieren ,mit Parolen wie scheiß deutsche durch Deutschland ziehe. Naja eben die Ausländer ,die alle Vorurteile in Beziehung auf Asozialität erfüllen 
Natürlich ist nicht jeder "Ausländer" Azzlack und asozial. Aber die die es sind bekennen sich auch dazu und soweit ich mich richtig erinner gabs sowas damals noch nicht...


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Berserkius schrieb:


> ...als die meisten Menschen sich noch gegenseitig respektiert haben



worth a quote


----------



## Slayed (17. Oktober 2011)

... als Mystic Knights im Fernseh kam
... als es noch Sendungen mit "sinn" im Tv gab
... als man wärend der Installation eines Spiels schnell nochmals auf's Töpfchen gerannt is un dabei die Bedienungsanleitung gelesen hat 
... als es nachts kälter als draussen war...




> ...als die meisten Menschen sich noch gegenseitig respektiert haben


/sign


----------



## Manaori (17. Oktober 2011)

.. als man uns Kindern bei Zeichentricks noch nicht asgen musste, dass wir das zuhause nicht nahcmachen sollen... (roadrunner *seufz*) 
... als noch so tolle Zeichentricks wie Der Rosarote Panter, Roadrunner und das alles gespielt wurden...
... als ich sechs Stunden am Stück mit meinem Bruder DKT gespielt hab 
... Als Pokémon (das Spiel) noch so imba toll war und es keinen gestörthat,wie verpixelt es ist 
... Als Supermario noch Spaß gemacht hat (alle neuen Sachen sind irgendwie... ich weiß nicht. Ich vermisse Supermarioland  ) 
... Als man noch nicht belächelt wurde, weil man lustige Taschenbücher liest ;( 
... Als mich meine Grundschullehrerin für asozial hielt,weil ich Jugendbücher las und keine Bilderbücher mehr. xD 
... Als ich mich noch aufs Gymnasium gefreut hab! 
... Als es noch scheißegal war,wenn man sich beim Spielen mal weh getan hat. 
... Als ich noch keine Wespenphobie hatte :S Die Sommer waren viel entspannter!
... Als ich gesagt habe, ich werde vieeel toller als meine Geschwister. 
... Als mein Geburtstag noch was zum feiern war.
... Als Weihnachten noch die ganze Familie zusammen verbracht hat...

... war das Gras grüner, die Luft reiner und alles besser. *g* Und ich noch jünger.


----------



## vollmi (17. Oktober 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> ... als man wärend der Installation eines Spiels schnell nochmals auf's Töpfchen gerannt is un dabei die Bedienungsanleitung gelesen hat



Als man sich für die Installation des Spiels noch mit Interrupts, DMA Channels, Soundblastersettings und man die Upper Memories noch hart erkämpfen musste .


Was ist für Nostalgiker meine 3DFX Voodoo mit Sagenhaften 4MB Ram noch wert? 

mfG René


----------



## Manaori (17. Oktober 2011)

.. Oh, vergessen. Als ein PC mit 64mb/ram noch so richtig geil und toll und überhauptw ar! oO


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Oktober 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> ... als *Mystic Knights* im Fernseh kam
> ... als es noch Sendungen mit "*sinn*" im Tv gab





wie kann das denn in ein und demselben post stehen


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> ...als Hunter noch Energie nutzten.
> ...als Hunter auf Mana umstiegen. <3



... als man auf Chronologie verzichten konnte. Oder verstehe ich es nur nicht?


----------



## Alphajaeger (17. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> ... als man auf Chronologie verzichten konnte. Oder verstehe ich es nur nicht?



In der Beta von WoW Classic haben Jäger am Anfang Energie (wie Schurken) genutzt. Sind dann aber (ich glaube im Laufe der Beta oder erst zum Release) auf Mana umgestiegen und ich finde das es mit Mana am besten war. (Bis auf die Tatsache das einem 155 Angriffkraft entgingen wenn man kleinere Manaprobleme hatte. (Aspekt des Falken <> Aspekt der Viper)


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Oktober 2011)

Berserkius schrieb:


> ...als die meisten Menschen sich noch gegenseitig respektiert haben



Wann war das je der Fall? Unter Wilhelm? Ebert? Adolf? Adenauer? 

Respekt hat es unter den Menschen noch nie gegeben.


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2011)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> In der Beta von WoW Classic haben Jäger am Anfang Energie (wie Schurken) genutzt. Sind dann aber (ich glaube im Laufe der Beta oder erst zum Release) auf Mana umgestiegen und ich finde das es mit Mana am besten war. (Bis auf die Tatsache das einem 155 Angriffkraft entgingen wenn man kleinere Manaprobleme hatte. (Aspekt des Falken <> Aspekt der Viper)



Danke! Das wusste ich ja noch gar nicht.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Azzlacks, das sind Ausländer (die meistens in Deutschland geboren sind ,sich selber aber ausländer nennen) die sich nicht integrieren ,mit Parolen wie scheiß deutsche durch Deutschland ziehe. Naja eben die Ausländer ,die alle Vorurteile in Beziehung auf Asozialität erfüllen
> Natürlich ist nicht jeder "Ausländer" Azzlack und asozial. Aber die die es sind bekennen sich auch dazu und soweit ich mich richtig erinner gabs sowas damals noch nicht...





Azzlack ist ein aus Hessen stammender Begriff für "Assozialer Kanacke", verbreitet von Offenbacher Rappern wie Haftbefehl ;D Zudem bekennt sich jemand der sich als Azzlack bezeichnet nciht dazu sich nicht zu integrieren und auf "Fuck Deutsche" zu tun. (Ich wohne 15minuten von Offenbach/Frankfurt entfernt)


b2t:

-als man nicht mit nem iPhone 4 cool war sondern der Farbfernseher Statussymbol war


----------



## shadow24 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann stundenlang mit dem Hund in die Wälder, ohne einem Menschen zu begegnen. Ich kann über die Weinberge joggen. Meine Schwester hat ihre zwei Pferde 10 Gehminuten vom Haus entfernt auf den Feldern stehen. Nachts merkt man, wie hell eigentlich Mond und Sterne leuchten können.
> Nach Frankreich komme ich zu Fuß.
> 
> Und trotzdem bin ich mit dem Auto in 10 Minuten in der Karlsruher Innenstadt, in einer Stunde in Stuttgart oder in Frankfurt. Sogar München und Köln sind sehr gut erreichbar.



hört sich toll an...bei mir ist es ähnlich,bloss ist die nahe grosstadt hamburg und anstatt frankreich in der nähe ist es bei uns die nord-oder ostsee


----------



## shadow24 (18. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hab das ganz allein geschafft!



autsch...


----------



## vollmi (18. Oktober 2011)

Als man noch auf der Ignore Liste landete wenn man mehr als 4 Zeilen Text in der Signatur hatte.

mfG René


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, und als man in WoW noch ganze Sätze lesen konnte, Also Hauptsatz, Nebensatz, Subjekt, Objekt, Prädikat, Adverbiale usw.

Heute liest man meistens: "dot lock lf 2v2 mate 3000 resi & skill & xp *restro* schami oder muti *rouge* pl0x wsp me


----------



## Berserkius (18. Oktober 2011)

...noch jeden Freitag auf Sat.1 abends Grusel/Horrorfilme liefen und natürliche die Filme danach *hüst* heutzutage läuft immer das gleiche. Glaube ich brauch Kabel Digital *schnief*.


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Heute liest man meistens: "dot lock lf 2v2 mate 3000 resi & skill & xp *restro* schami oder muti *rouge* pl0x wsp me



Ja, sowas finde ich furchtbar. Irgendwo sollte man doch halbwegs noch vernünftige Sätze bilden können.
Aber letztendlich ist das keine Wow Krankheit, Abkürzungen gab es schon bei Ultima Online - wobei man da keinen Chat in dem Sinne hat.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. Oktober 2011)

- als Benzin noch 1,49 Mark und Diesel 99 Pfennig kostete... *seufz*
- als man als Kind den ganzen Tag draußen war und genau wußte, wann Abendessenszeit war und man genau dann zu Hause war.
- als man sich komischerweise auch ohne Smartphone verabreden konnte und jeder rechtzeitig da war.
- als man noch alle Telefonnummern von den Freunden im Kopf hatte
- als man sich für Teil 1 von Monkey Island übers Telefon verständigte, wenn jemand irgendwo weiterkam, um den anderen zu helfen
- als ich das erste mal meinen PC (ein XT mit 8 MHz) aufrüstete und dann ein (!) Megabyte Ram und 20 MB Festplatte hatte!!! IMBA!


----------



## schneemaus (18. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> - als man sich komischerweise auch ohne Smartphone verabreden konnte und jeder rechtzeitig da war.



Das kann ich heute noch. Obwohl viele Freunde erstmal vollkommen ungläubig gucken, wenn sie mich nach meiner Handynummer fragen (falls man noch was absprechen muss) und ich sage "Handy? Nö, hab ich nich." Selbst meine beste Freundin, die ca. 2 Stunden von mir weg wohnt, weiß genau, wann ich dort aufschlage. Ich ruf dann halt von zu Hause aus nochmal an und sag "2 Stunden ab jetzt, höchstens 3 wegen Stau. Wenn ich mich noch derber verspäte, such ich mir nen Rastplatz, von dem aus ich anrufen kann." Denn... Man mag es nicht glauben, aber es gibt immer noch Telefonzellen 


Über das "Rouge" statt "Rogue" oder einfach "Schurke" (obwohl.. ne... Englisch is ja viel kuhler) hab ich mich während meiner WoW-Zeit schon lustig gemacht. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat und so...


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das kann ich heute noch. Obwohl viele Freunde erstmal vollkommen ungläubig gucken, wenn sie mich nach meiner Handynummer fragen (falls man noch was absprechen muss) und ich sage "Handy? Nö, hab ich nich." Selbst meine beste Freundin, die ca. 2 Stunden von mir weg wohnt, weiß genau, wann ich dort aufschlage. Ich ruf dann halt von zu Hause aus nochmal an und sag "2 Stunden ab jetzt, höchstens 3 wegen Stau. Wenn ich mich noch derber verspäte, such ich mir nen Rastplatz, von dem aus ich anrufen kann." Denn... Man mag es nicht glauben, aber es gibt immer noch Telefonzellen
> 
> 
> Über das "Rouge" statt "Rogue" oder einfach "Schurke" (obwohl.. ne... Englisch is ja viel kuhler) hab ich mich während meiner WoW-Zeit schon lustig gemacht. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat und so...



Du hast kein Handy? Krass, damit haste eigentlich das Bundesverdienstkreuz verdient. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Oktober 2011)

Damals...

als Erntedankfeste und Bauernmärkte noch die Highlights des Jahres waren...
als Kinobesuche ohne Cola + Popcorn undenkbar waren...
als wir noch leere Musikkassetten mit Musik überspielten, als Geburtstagsgeschenk...
als wir tagelang einen gewissen Robinson Crusoe Bildschirmschoner beobachteten und das die größte Erfindung überhaupt war...
als ich mir wieder und wieder die Tabaluga + Lilli VHS angesehen habe, nachdem wir live nicht hingefahren sind...
als wir noch von der Mutter mit McDonalds bestochen wurden, um dem Rosenmontagszug zu umgehen...


----------



## schneemaus (18. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Du hast kein Handy? Krass, damit haste eigentlich das Bundesverdienstkreuz verdient. ^^



Nein. Mein Vertrag bei T-Mobile mit meinem alten Sony Ericsson Schiebehandy ist ca. zeitgleich mit meinem alten Arbeitsvertrag ausgelaufen. Da ich auf der Arbeit allerdings ständig erreichbar sein musste, teilweise dank Bereitschaften auch daheim, obwohl ich zu Hause keinen Handyempfang hab, hab ich mich damals entschlossen, meinen Vertrag nicht zu verlängern. Seit ca. anderthalb Jahren bin ich deswegen handylos. Und hab überhaupt keine Probleme damit. Mein Vater allerdings meckert manchmal, weil er manchmal einfach gerne ein Zeichen von mir hätte, wenn ich im Stau stehe oder Ähnliches. Und seit ich das HTC Desire Z bei meiner besten Freundin gesehen habe, bin ich auch stark am Überlegen. Bislang hab ich aber noch keinen wirklichen Bedarf, da ich wie erwähnt zu Hause nicht mal Empfang hätte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> weil er manchmal einfach gerne ein Zeichen von mir hätte, wenn ich im Stau stehe oder Ähnliches.



... ich weiß zwar das es nicht so schlimm gemeint ist... aber als man noch nicht der "Dauerüberwachung" und "Wo bist du grad" anrufen unterlegen ist... Ich hasse es, dauernd immer irgendwelche Fragen "Wo bist du?", "Du hast mich auf dem Heimtelefon angerufen... was glaubst du wohl?" oder "Ruf mal von unterwegs an, will wissen wo du bist"


----------



## Pickpocket (18. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> .. als man uns Kindern bei Zeichentricks noch nicht asgen musste, dass wir das zuhause nicht nahcmachen sollen... (roadrunner *seufz*)
> ... als noch so tolle Zeichentricks wie Der Rosarote Panter, Roadrunner und das alles gespielt wurden...
> ... Als Pokémon (das Spiel) noch so imba toll war und es keinen gestörthat,wie verpixelt es ist
> ... Als Supermario noch Spaß gemacht hat (alle neuen Sachen sind irgendwie... ich weiß nicht. Ich vermisse Supermarioland  )
> ...


QFT, vorallem des mit den Wespen, hab ich auch, ist grauenhaft sobald man n Wespensummen nur hört und der Puls auf 180 springt gefolgt von panischen Suchblicken ^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> .. als man uns Kindern bei Zeichentricks noch nicht asgen musste, dass wir das zuhause nicht nahcmachen sollen... (roadrunner *seufz*)



Das hast du von dem "Retarded Generation"-Bild mit wiley e. coyote auf der Rakete ... *g*


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> .. als man uns Kindern bei Zeichentricks noch nicht asgen musste, dass wir das zuhause nicht nahcmachen sollen... (roadrunner *seufz*)



Also, es gibt einen Sender, der spielt noch alle rauf und runter. Ich glaube, für den muss man aber bezahlen. Boomerang heisst der, da wird von Captain Planet, Scooby Doo, Lucky Luke bis zu den Loney Tunes alles gesendet. Da schau ich immer wiedermal rein


----------



## schneemaus (18. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> ... ich weiß zwar das es nicht so schlimm gemeint ist... aber als man noch nicht der "Dauerüberwachung" und "Wo bist du grad" anrufen unterlegen ist... Ich hasse es, dauernd immer irgendwelche Fragen "Wo bist du?", "Du hast mich auf dem Heimtelefon angerufen... was glaubst du wohl?" oder "Ruf mal von unterwegs an, will wissen wo du bist"



Ne, das kann ich auch nicht haben. Darum geht es ja auch gar nicht. Aber wenn ich sonstwo bin (ich fahr halt viel rum) und von irgendwo aus Bescheid sage, dass ich los fahre und je nach Verkehrslage zwischen dann und dann daheim bin, mich aber derbst verspäte, weil ich im dicken Stau stehe, dann fängt mein Vater halt verständlicherweise an, sich Sorgen zu machen. Andersrum ist es genauso, wenn er abends z.B. anruft, dass er heim fährt, weiß ich, er braucht ca. so und so lange (ich koch dann meistens auch so, dass es fertig ist, wenn er heim kommt, weil ich halt ein netter Mensch bin  ). Wenn er ne halbe Stunde über der Zeit immer noch nicht da ist und sich nicht meldet, fang ich halt auch an, mir Sorgen zu machen, ob was passiert sein könnte. Darum geht's, nicht um dieses ständige "Wo bist du" etc. Das kann ich auch echt nicht ab. Vor allem, wenn man auf dem Handy angerufen wird und statt "Wie geht's", "Was treibst du so" oder "Und, alles klar?" kommt nur noch ein "Wo bist du?"


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

... als ich noch Mädchen blöd fand.


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... als ich noch Mädchen blöd fand.



... als wir Mädchen noch blöd fanden, aber heimlich in Papas spezieller Heftesammlung gelinst haben.  (der passt gut dazu finde ich ^^)

... als Disney noch schöne Zeichentrickfilme produzierte und keine Attentionwhores-Movies.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2011)

...als ich nur keine Memes kannte. 
...als Bier noch harter Alkohol war.
...als es noch die "Mädchenseuche"gab
...als Mathe noch leicht war.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Oktober 2011)

... als man die Schule für das Schlimmste überhaupt hielt
... als man dann nach der Schule erkannt hat, dass die Schulzeit das Tollste war, was man hatte


----------

